# Cyclone Coaster Vintage Bike Ride LB, CA



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 3, 2008)

Sunday 09-07-08
Rides leaves at 10:00 a.m.
Meet at:
Portfolio Coffee House
2300 E. 4th Street 
Long Beach, CA 90814
Cyclone Coaster


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Sep 4, 2008)

Not sure what I am gonna ride yet... But I plan to show... Does anyone know if it will be a long ride or not?  It sorta dictates what I will be riding.. I haven't had a chance to long distance ride my 49....but I'd like to bring it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 4, 2008)

Unfortunately no crystal ball. The rides are kinda like a grab bag. Never know what you're gonna get. I say be prepared for a moderate ride


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Sep 6, 2008)

You know what... I was just reminded that the Chargers game is at 1:15. It the first game of the season. I'm a classic bike lover... But I'm a total Charger Fanatic... So I must respectfully bow out and will catch up to guys another time....


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 6, 2008)

What kind of bike club is The Chargers? Middle weight, balloon...not muscle bikes...is that it JR, you're skipping out to ride muscle bikes with The Chargers...I see where your loyalties are...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 6, 2008)

I had a 1969 Charger 
sold it as soon as Dukes of Hazzard came on the air. 
Scott


----------

